# CO2 THROUGH A POWERHEAD?



## James Bond (Apr 4, 2009)

I have got a 20 Lbs tank running through a bubble counter and into the air tube fixture on the top of my Powerhead. The CO2 is flowing freely at a rate of about 2 bubble per second into a 100 gal 72 Inch tank. I was wondering if this is going to work using the Powerhead instead of the actual glass diffuser?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Yes thats fine, or you can put the powerhead above the glass diffuser... the input of a canister filter works great too!


----------



## James Bond (Apr 4, 2009)

yeah I thought about that but I have not gotten my Canister yet.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Ægir said:


> Yes thats fine, or you can put the powerhead above the glass diffuser... the input of a canister filter works great too!


Either would work, but both would be better. The more co2 you can get to dissolve into the water the more efficient your system will be


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

There are plans online to make a diffuser using a powerhead and something like the top of a python.
I made one a while back.

Something like this and put some tall plants in front of it.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

You could also plumb one in on your canister using pvc / bio balls for maximum co2 diffusion.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 4, 2009)

it seems to be getting it into the water pretty good, the difuser that I have dosent seem to be allowing any gas to travel through it. I will try this for awhile and see what happens. If I need to make something I will.

WINK are you talking about the vacum portion of the python?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Yeah. the top of one.
I had an extra and bought a small power head for flow.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

James Bond said:


> it seems to be getting it into the water pretty good, the difuser that I have dosent seem to be allowing any gas to travel through it. I will try this for awhile and see what happens. If I need to make something I will.
> 
> WINK are you talking about the vacum portion of the python?


I would say it is still not enough. It will work although you are wasting a lot of co2. I would take the other members advice they are all good.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

You would be suprised how well it does just thru ur canister. I turned mine down some and its still getting enough Co2 into the water for my plants..


----------



## James Bond (Apr 4, 2009)

I finally got the Difuser working dont know what was wrong with it but its working now. I have it positioned under the intake for my powerhead, also just ordered a FX5 for the tank. One more question I plan on hooking up the canister to the established tank to allow it time to develop bacteria how long do you guy think that will take?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

James Bond said:


> I finally got the Difuser working dont know what was wrong with it but its working now. I have it positioned under the intake for my powerhead, also just ordered a FX5 for the tank. One more question I plan on hooking up the canister to the established tank to allow it time to develop bacteria how long do you guy think that will take?


 A month would be good. If your just waiting to take the old filter off, i would just wait a month or two. You could also just add the old filters media to the fx5 depending on its type.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 4, 2009)

I will leave it on there for about a month and then transfer the filter media I have running now. I am looking for maximum Bio filtration what do you recommend for media addition to the canister?


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

You could do bio balls or a lot of cichlid guys use those scrubbies instead of bio balls. They have more area for good bacteria to grow on them.. Just make sure they dont have any chemicals on them. I used the scrubbies things for the shower. The ones that you put soap on and it lathers up. I bought some on clearance at a store and they work pretty good.


----------

